# What's a 15 year old Trek 7100 worth?



## MdPhoenix (May 1, 2011)

A friend of mine is in need of cash and her husband wants to sell his 15 year old Trek 7100. They said it's in good condition but I haven't seen it yet. What should I expect to pay for something like this? Provided I see it and it IS in good shape? I was looking around online and they seem to be 280 - 450 brand new. I figured for something so old, I was going to offer 50 bucks. But now it seems like older ones are going for around 250 as well.

Input?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

$50 would likely be reasonable.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

I'd find out what year it really is. Trek did not offer the 7100 in 1995, 1996, 1997, 1998 or 1999.


----------



## MdPhoenix (May 1, 2011)

Good info. 

Are there manufacturing dates stamped on the frame? Any way to really tell what year it is?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

It's hardly worth sweating the details on. A 7100, regardless of vintage, (unless it's minty fresh and a year or three old), is just a used, cheap, entry level hybrid. I think $50 is a reasonable price particularly if it needs anything, like tires, brake pads, a chain, etc. Good condition older hybrids never seem to sell for more than $125 here at the shop, or any garage sales I've been to.


----------



## MdPhoenix (May 1, 2011)

Thanks all. I don't think he really wanted to get rid of it. He finally gave me a number of 300. Hardly worth it.

I'll keep searching!


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

MdPhoenix said:


> Thanks all. I don't think he really wanted to get rid of it. He finally gave me a number of 300. Hardly worth it.


2 things never depreciate. Real estate and bicycles.


----------



## jimbo007 (Mar 12, 2012)

There is a 7100 for sale at a pawn shop near me for $159. I was thinking of geting it since the reviews on Treks forum were great. But after reading MendonCycleSmith post stating that this is basically a cheap hybrid, I decided to get a better updated hybrid Trek bike. Any suggestions on a nice Trek bike for part city, part trail riding?

And what size should I get? I'm 6'2" and 210 lbs. 33" inseam. 
Thanks for the help.

Jimbo007


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, I think if you're looking for a hybrid, they tend not to be too exciting so if that bike rides nice, it really doesn't matter if it's low end. Maybe give it a shot if that's what you're looking for. If you are sold on a Trek, your best bet for a proper fitting is to go to a Trek dealer.


----------



## jimbo007 (Mar 12, 2012)

girlonbike said:


> Well, I think if you're looking for a hybrid, they tend not to be too exciting so if that bike rides nice, it really doesn't matter if it's low end. Maybe give it a shot if that's what you're looking for. If you are sold on a Trek, your best bet for a proper fitting is to go to a Trek dealer.


Thanks for the advice. I think I'l try out the used 7100 and go from there.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

jimbo007 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I think I'l try out the used 7100 and go from there.


Sorry I missed this, getting busy this time of year...

What she said 

I'm also not a Trek dealer, but I do sell Jamis. The Jamis Citizen series is the same thing basically. I only stock the mid priced one, as the cheaper one is missing a lot of key features that hybrid customers love, suspension fork, and a triple crank for a nice low gear. The upper price has some slightly nicer stuff on it, but the same frame etc. Not worth trying to convince folks to spend the extra $100 in my mind. A hybrid is a hybrid is a hybrid, they are perfect for their given task, easy riding, upright, comfortable grocery getter, kid chaser, city path cruiser bikes. They will never be thrilling performance machines.

That being said, the world is full of cars that fit the same description, so don't get caught up in needing the SI/XT/whatever version, it won't net you any real improvements, and the basic does the job just fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo007 (Mar 12, 2012)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Sorry I missed this, getting busy this time of year...
> 
> What she said
> 
> ...


I hear ya. I think I'm leaning towards the Trek Dual Sport DS 8.2 or 8.3 as a city street and some trail riding. They are at a reasonable $534 and $639 respectively. The only difference is disc brakes which I can't decide if they are worth it. I'm going to visit trek shop today and test ride one and see how it rides. They look real nice too.
Thanks for the input.

Jimbo


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm confused why hybrid bikes have disc brakes and suspension forks?


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

I am confused about why hybrid bikes are being discussed here in a serious manner.


----------



## jimbo007 (Mar 12, 2012)

MABman said:


> I am confused about why hybrid bikes are being discussed here in a serious manner.


Hey MABman,
It's not 'hybrd bikes' we're talking about here but Trek Dual Sport DS 8.2, 8.3, 8.4, 8.5 to be exact. These are a cut above the competition and so are worth paying atention to. I bought the 8.2 today and put 28 miles on it. Real nice machine to ride on street and hard pack trail. This bike is effortless to ride long distances without any of the back fatigue that I got from a mountain bike with slick tires riding on street. A serious machine I do say. I myself am surprised.

Jimbo


----------



## paetersen (Jul 28, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> I'm confused why hybrid bikes have disc brakes and suspension forks?


It's something to convince hybrid owners to get the latest-and-greatest model and if high-end bikes have fancypants hydraulic disc brakes then cheapo no-name cable discs must be just as good right? And last I checked, front suspension forks are an absolute MUST for smooth paved bike trails. We just won't mention that at that price-point the suspension forks are such garbage that they're actually worse than a traditional fork. Time and time again I tried to steer people towards better spec'd midrange bikes without craptastic front forks and wonky low end discs only to be beaten by the marketing department. I actually told my manager I would no longer sell bikes and spent my last year in the bike shop skulking around the darker corners of the repair shop muttering about the crap people buy into these days.



MABman said:


> I am confused about why hybrid bikes are being discussed here in a serious manner.


Me too, but I'll go with it.

From the trek website describing the DS 8.2; "equally adept on road or off." Equally adept is marketing speak for not as good as a road bike, nor as good as a mountain bike. If it was a serious machine it would excel at one or the other, not be mediocre at both.

I'll go back to mountain biking on my 22 year old rigid steel singlespeed now...


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

Especially new hybrid bikes.


----------

